# The Perfect Prepper food



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Dinty Moore Beef Stew is the perfect prepper food









1. It has lots of calories
2. It can be eaten hot or cold
3. it comes it its own o to heat packaging
4. it is made by hormel so it will last forever
5. it has potatoes and carrots
6. it has gravy
7. it goes with rice, bread, or grits
8. it is a meal in can
9. it is hearty (says so right on the can
10. lumberjacks eat it


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Looks like a winner to me.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I'd buy that for a U.S. fiat dollar. :greedy_dollars:



Maine-Marine said:


> Dinty Moore Beef Stew is the perfect prepper food
> 
> View attachment 13821
> 
> ...


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

It's perfect! Except my wife won't eat it. I stock a lot of Hormel Chilli for many of the same reasons you list. She will scarf that down like a starving dog.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> It's perfect! Except my wife won't eat it. I stock a lot of Hormel Chilli for many of the same reasons you list. She will scarf that down like a starving dog.


I have at least 30 cans of hormel chili.. with beans, turkey, HOT, etc... I got them on sale for cheap... not my favorite but when you mix it with rice or other stuff... it is great... and lots of calories


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> It's perfect! Except my wife won't eat it. I stock a lot of Hormel Chilli for many of the same reasons you list. She will scarf that down like a starving dog.


Glad to hear I have some company in the Hormel chili mindset. Part of my various types of food stores is 75 cans - spicy, regular, beef, turkey etc....... and yes....I scarf it down also.


----------



## THEGIMP (Sep 28, 2015)

Mmm, looks good. I also like cambells new England calm chouder.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

THEGIMP said:


> Mmm, looks good. I also like cambells new England calm chouder.


Calm down people, enjoy life amidst the turmoil. There is no cause to yell at milk, berate pecans, nor try to calm your chowder.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Think you have stumbled over the key to the universe on this one. Thanks. I tried to make chili out the canned beef. It would be preferable to just go ahead and die.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Not sure it is prefect, but a good one to stock up on


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

THEGIMP said:


> Mmm, looks good. I also like cambells new England calm chouder.


Campbells is dead to me after the new ****** comercial they are now running. Not one can of Campbell's is in my pantry. I blew them up with tannerite.


----------



## THEGIMP (Sep 28, 2015)

I do not have tv, so I have no idea what ****** stuff your talking about. Are they canning fudge?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

THEGIMP said:


> I do not have tv, so I have no idea what ****** stuff your talking about. Are they canning fudge?


No they are packing fudge.

Campbell's used to stand for wholesome. Now its stand for homos. The video is out on the www. Look it up.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Well we didn't use crambell's before but now they are on the never buy list.


----------



## THEGIMP (Sep 28, 2015)

Wow, that was gayer than the scarn.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Campbells is dead to me after the new ****** comercial they are now running. Not one can of Campbell's is in my pantry. I blew them up with tannerite.


Campbell's product no allowed in my home.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The Dinty Moore beef stew would be better.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Also, these little cans of chilli and shitt will be awesome for barter. Let people eat grass and nuts and dirt for two weeks. There is little i would not do for canned chilli at that point


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

If we're supposed to "prep what we eat", then these are out.
My wife said she can never even see another can of this stuff from all the years working in a daycare, and parents sending it as lunch for the kids.
The smell makes her gag.

That said, it does make a great all-in-one type solution.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

BLACK WEDNESDAY NIGHT SALE!

25 cases of Campbell's chicken noodle soup. Immediate closeout of inventory.

Will consider all offers of cash sale or trade offers.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> BLACK WEDNESDAY NIGHT SALE!
> 
> 25 cases of Campbell's chicken noodle soup. Immediate closeout of inventory.
> 
> Will consider all offers of cash sale or trade offers.


$1

Hehehe


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

SGG said:


>


Yup thats it. A clear breakdown of family structure. Screw them. Only the weak minded fall for that crap. Brainwashed much ? Ding dong Cambells is gone!


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

this is a tasty stew,
I happen to like but I still rather have homemade because a touch of loving is put in it


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

gambit said:


> this is a tasty stew,
> I happen to like but I still rather have homemade because a touch of loving is put in it


Yup freeze or dehydrate your own. Store canned crap will kill ya. Dinty sore is not that great. YUK!

I would rather eat a mountain house beef stew than Dinty sore.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I had no idea about cambells soup... I do have a bunch of it too, lots of chunky soups bought on sale. Guess I'll switch to progresso or something. I never would have guessed.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Yea, I hadn't seen the video...... not much for idle tv time anymore. Only watch a couple shows a week.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> I had no idea about cambells soup... I do have a bunch of it too, lots of chunky soups bought on sale. Guess I'll switch to progresso or something. I never would have guessed.


Its heart breaking that a soup I grew up with was as pure as fallen snow (cambells prior image) Now is tainted over tolerance and diversity. Buh bye Rump rangers.



A Watchman said:


> Yea, I hadn't seen the video...... not much for idle tv time anymore. Only watch a couple shows a week.


I have not seen it on TV I don't watch that much of the boob tube either. My wife saw it on Facebook which I also condemn but she never does what I tell her so she dabbles in facebook crap. I absolutely refuse to do facebook!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Tylenol had a lesbian couple in a commercial last year. Doesn't mean I'm going to stop buying Tylenol.
Ikea has a recent one too. I've never been a fan of pressed together sawdust, so I think I can say I won't have a problem avoiding them.

The agenda is set. They want it to seem normal by promoting it, even though it isn't. 2% of the population does not get to tell the other 98% what is normal.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Tylenol had a lesbian couple in a commercial last year. Doesn't mean I'm going to stop buying Tylenol.
> Ikea has a recent one too. I've never been a fan of pressed together sawdust, so I think I can say I won't have a problem avoiding them.
> 
> The agenda is set. They want it to seem normal by promoting it, even though it isn't. 2% of the population does not get to tell the other 98% what is normal.


Where I spend my money sends the message. If you keep supporting tylenol then your part of the problem. Speak with your money its the only way you will be heard. Talk means diddly squat these days.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The beef Stew isn't all that bad and I have several cans in my pantry. I put hot sauce on it. That fixes everything. Homemade, of coarse, is far superior.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> she never does what I tell her!


You have one of those too!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> The beef Stew isn't all that bad and I have several cans in my pantry. I put hot sauce on it. That fixes everything. Homemade, of coarse, is far superior.


Its certainly do able.... But I got burned out on it years ago. If I was missing meals oh hell yes Id woof it down no problem.



Prepared One said:


> You have one of those too!


 She used to mind me but over 35 years I taught her how to not take any chit and now she uses it against me:crushed:


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Where I spend my money sends the message. If you keep supporting tylenol then your part of the problem. Speak with your money its the only way you will be heard. Talk means diddly squat these days.


If I keep buying Tylenol, it means my kid has a fever, and nothing else.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> If I keep buying Tylenol, it means my kid has a fever, and nothing else.


Tylenol is not the only fever reducer... What did people do before Tylenol ?

Look it up. Mankind lived and survived long before Tylenol was on the market.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

SGG said:


>


Thanks for this, I hardly ever watch TV anymore. No more of my money goes to them. Will have to read labels, Campbells makes more than soup. I doubt they will miss my money. Makes me feel better though.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Tylenol is not the only fever reducer... What did people do before Tylenol ?
> 
> Look it up. Mankind lived and survived long before Tylenol was on the market.


My point stands.
I won't sacrifice my child's comfort and delay their care because the leading manufacturer of a primary fever reducer used two ****** in a marketing campaign.
If you wish to, by all means, it's your money. Do what you like.
I won't be shamed into accepting an inferior alternative when taking care of my child. Got it, bud?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> My point stands.
> I won't sacrifice my child's comfort and delay their care because the leading manufacturer of a primary fever reducer used two ****** in a marketing campaign.
> If you wish to, by all means, it's your money. Do what you like.
> I won't be shamed into accepting an inferior alternative when taking care of my child. Got it, bud?


Got it bud ? Inferior alternative LMAO! You haven't even looked to see if there is an alternative. Like I said your part of the problem. Hey you just go right ahead and be a hypocrite got it bud!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I put the comfort and health of my child above all else.
Kindly, cram it.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> I put the comfort and health of my child above all else.
> Kindly, cram it.


You funny Ron.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> You funny Ron.


You too pig, you too.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Before I consider entering into this pissing contest........ I need to know if it is for short or long peckered fellers?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Tylenol is not the only fever reducer... What did people do before Tylenol ?
> 
> Look it up. Mankind lived and survived long before Tylenol was on the market.


Tylenol aka acetaminophen is some nasty and highly dangerous stuff. It will eat half a persons liver for breakfast then come back and eat the other half for lunch. Aspirin is much safer and more effective. 
Acetaminophen: More Dangerous Than You Ever Suspected


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Tylenol aka acetaminophen is some nasty and highly dangerous stuff. It will eat half a persons liver for breakfast then come back and eat the other half for lunch. Aspirin is much safer and more effective.
> Acetaminophen: More Dangerous Than You Ever Suspected


Aspirin can cause stomach ulcers and intestinal bleeding, kidney damage, should not be given to children, and is not considered safe for pregnant women.
"Safer" is relative.
The only difference in effectiveness is that aspirin has anti-inflammatory properties, which acetaminophen lacks.

The linked article concluded that, if you take more acetaminophen than prescribed, you could overdose.
This is my shocked face... :numbness:

Overdoses were generally caused by:
a. Take more than one regular strength (325 mg) acetaminophen when combined with a narcotic analgesic like codeine or hydrocodone.
b. Take more than the prescribed dose of an acetaminophen-containing product in a 24-hour period.
c. Take more than one acetaminophen-containing product at the same time.
d. Drink alcohol while taking an acetaminophen product.

The overdose generally takes place over the course of days or weeks.
That means repetitive abuse of a drug.
In case you missed it the first time... :numbness:

Seriously folks, FOLLOW THE INSTRUCTIONS.
Also, most things can kill you if not done in moderation. Be responsible about what goes into your body.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

You shouldn't be so quick to break fevers anyway. Its nature's way of killing the bugs. Cracks me up people rush to take a pill for everything.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Before I consider entering into this pissing contest........ I need to know if it is for short or long peckered fellers?


It may be small but I have a cute way of getting on and off.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> You shouldn't be so quick to break fevers anyway. Its nature's way of killing the bugs. Cracks me up people rush to take a pill for everything.


I'm glad the suffering of a child too young to understand the pain brings you joy.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> I'm glad the suffering of a child too young to understand the pain brings you joy.


Nice try on the twist your doing there but thats a lie. I have grand children now. You must be a puppy if your still raising young ones. Your mistake is depending on the drug market. Try looking up some natural treatments. Old school rules!

So riddle me this... just what will you do when the crap hits the fan and your precious Tylenol is not availible Mr Ron prepper. You may just want to educate yourself and have a plan B


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> It may be small but I have a cute way of getting on and off.


I don't even want to know.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> I don't even want to know.


Roger that!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Nice try on the twist your doing there but thats a lie. I have grand children now. You must be a puppy if your still raising young ones. Your mistake is depending on the drug market. Try looking up some natural treatments. Old school rules!
> 
> So riddle me this... just what will you do when the crap hits the fan and your precious Tylenol is not availible Mr Ron prepper. You may just want to educate yourself and have a plan B


Your antagonism is showing.
For such an old guy, as you claim to be, you act like a child most of the time. This isn't a competition.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Your antagonism is showing.
> For such an old guy, as you claim to be, you act like a child most of the time. This isn't a competition.


So just as I suspected you have no plan B.

Amateur !!!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

My cousin had some trouble when he joined the military. Some of his chums in boot camp thought he was walking around erect in the shower. That sent him off to the medics. They told him..you aint erect..its just too short to hang.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> My cousin had some trouble when he joined the military. Some of his chums in boot camp thought he was walking around erect in the shower. That sent him off to the medics. They told him..you aint erect..its just too short to hang.


OK that right there is funny!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> So just as I suspected you have no plan B.
> 
> Amateur !!!


Is everyone else as impressed as I am right now?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Is everyone else as impressed as I am right now?


Yes I know your type. Edumacated idiot. 
Hey have a nice nite Mr no plan B Ron


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Yes I know your type. Edumacated idiot.
> Hey have a nice nite Mr no plan B Ron


I know your type as well. 
Textbook superiority complex.
You feel the need to insult others to feel better, hence the name calling.
Have a wonderful night.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> I know your type as well.
> Textbook superiority complex.
> You feel the need to insult others to feel better, hence the name calling.
> Have a wonderful night.


 But... pork butt you called me a pig. LMAO Good night Ronboy. Good night Ronnyellen. Good night Ronbob.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> But... pork butt you called me a pig. LMAO Good night Ronboy. Good night Ronnyellen. Good night Ronbob.


Reading comprehension...
I didn't call you "a pig". I called you pig, as your avatar suggests, just as you called me Ron.
That's a far cry from calling me any kind of idiot.
Grow up.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok..yall kiss and make up. Shirtless cyber hugs all around would be good.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I guess the liking of my posts is some kind of passive-aggressive thing?
In any case, your opinion matters very little, so I'm going to bow out of this one. End it in the most immculate way that only you can.

Sorry Maine. I assisted in derailing your thread for no good reason. Please continue.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

.........MM sits back and watches the fireworks with a sight grin on his face, not really minding his post was hijacked for a couple pages...... just thankful he was outside the line of fire...... this time.


----------

